# Looking for a engine swap location



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm located in central California, I have heard of some places around California that are good for an engine swa to the sr20de, from ga16de, but I can't recall which they are, has anyone around here been through this, and can you recommend a good place to do it, or hell be willingto help swap it out, I don't see why with the time, I couldn't do it myself, (rebuilt a couple chevies) but these are a beast of another nature, let me know, any and all help is appreciated


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *I'm located in central California, I have heard of some places around California that are good for an engine swa to the sr20de, from ga16de, but I can't recall which they are, has anyone around here been through this, and can you recommend a good place to do it, or hell be willingto help swap it out, I don't see why with the time, I couldn't do it myself, (rebuilt a couple chevies) but these are a beast of another nature, let me know, any and all help is appreciated *


Where in central cali are you looking?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm in the Visalia area, between Fresno and Bakersfield, or anywhere in California that does good work for reasonable price

thanks


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Did you try Raver motorsports in Visalia? There's another place around, but I forgot the name. I can find out though...I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

RAVER DOESN'T DO THE SR20DE SWAP, THEY SAIDTHAT ITS NOT A POPULAR SWAP OR DONE OFTEN ENOUGH FOR THEM TO DO IT, THEY SAID TO TRYA PLACE IN SACRAMENTO, BUT CANT REMEMBER THE NAME, THEY ALSO SAID STAY AWAY FROM THE ONE IN HANFORD, THEY TAKE LONG TIME AND DO BAD WORK, AND NOT SURE OF THE JDM SHOP IN VISALIA, DON'T KNOW IF THEY'RE ANY GOOD OR NOT, THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *RAVER DOESN'T DO THE SR20DE SWAP, THEY SAIDTHAT ITS NOT A POPULAR SWAP OR DONE OFTEN ENOUGH FOR THEM TO DO IT, THEY SAID TO TRYA PLACE IN SACRAMENTO, BUT CANT REMEMBER THE NAME, THEY ALSO SAID STAY AWAY FROM THE ONE IN HANFORD, THEY TAKE LONG TIME AND DO BAD WORK, AND NOT SURE OF THE JDM SHOP IN VISALIA, DON'T KNOW IF THEY'RE ANY GOOD OR NOT, THANKS FOR ANY HELP *


Yes...I heard the one in Hanford sucks! The one I was talking about is located in Fresno. I'll try to get more info on that..


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

Head down to Los Angeles/Orange County. SR20Development probably does 'em (gee, could you tell from the name? hehe...), and a whole crapload of shops probably do too...


----------

